# Win Vista cannot find C:\windows\\system32\\systempropertiesremote.exe



## jang145 (Dec 29, 2010)

I am using win Vista Ultimate 32-bit. I don't Understand why I can not use the Remote Desktop Connection. I tried enable in the Remote settings but computer answers cannot find C:\windows\\system32\\systemproperties.exe so cannot enter.

Please help me!!!!


----------



## jang145 (Jan 1, 2011)

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## qubit (Jan 1, 2011)

First off, you have double backslashes in your filepath: they should only be single. You won't find anything with a path like that.

Secondly, it sounds like Vista may be corrupted. Either do a repair install or better, just upgrade to Windows 7.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 1, 2011)

try searching systemproperties.exe, check on service by msconfig on run


----------



## Red_Machine (Jan 1, 2011)

qubit said:


> Either do a repair install or better, just upgrade to Windows 7.



Why?  Vista is a perfectly good OS.


----------



## qubit (Jan 1, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> Why?  Vista is a perfectly good OS.



I see you're still on Vista. Have you tried 7? Once you have, you'll know where I'm coming from.


----------



## animal007uk (Jan 1, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> Why?  Vista is a perfectly good OS.



I think this is down to personal choise, I have used vista before and now i use wondows 7 and to be honest i find windows 7 a lot more stable than vista ever was on my pc.

Infact vista liked to screw up on my pc without me even doing anything lol.

As for windows 7 its been running nice for god knows how long on here now and i realy still cant find a fault with it.


----------



## Frick (Jan 1, 2011)

qubit said:


> I see you're still on Vista. Have you tried 7? Once you have, you'll know where I'm coming from.



I used to say the same thing until I actually worked with Vista daily (uses Win7 at home), and I do not see where you come from.




animal007uk said:


> Infact vista liked to screw up on my pc without me even doing anything lol.



That I do not believe.


----------



## animal007uk (Jan 1, 2011)

I can only tell you how it is and vista does not like this pc at all, Trust me when i say i tryed to get on with it for ages but it just seemed to mess up for no reason.

Good example was one day i got home from work and the pc was acting all funny and in the end i had to format.

Not every pc works the same or likes the same software.

Thats also why i said its down to personal choise.
Its also been a long time since i used vista so the current version with the latest service pack might work good on here now but i refuse to go back to it because i love windows 7.


----------

